# Question on CM - I am confused (TMI)



## Mistycat

Ladies who are more experienced in TTC can you help me please, up until a few weeks ago I have always been on the Pill or had a Coil fitted so I have never paid any attention to the different types of CM until now I need to. 

I am confused between the description of what is EWCM and what is Sticky CM. 

Once a month I get a kind of jelly like CM, its noticeable on my underwear and you could actually pick it up with your fingers off the underwear and stretch it about, although it doesn't stretch as far as 1cm which some people have suggested is how far EWCM should stretch. 

Does what I get sound like EWCM or Sticky CM to you? 

So sorry if thats TMI, I really want to know what this is. It doesn't help that my cycle is all over the place at the moment having come off Mirena recently.

Thanks in advance :wacko:


----------



## Mistycat

Can anyone help me at all, please? 

Thanks so much


----------



## sausages

Hope this helps. :)

First of all can you describe how you go about checking your CM? I would always check my CM at the same time as checking my cervix. I'd do it at the same time every day. So i'd come home from work, have my after work wee and then wash my hands thoroughly. I'd insert two fingers and check my cervix. When i was done checking that i would take my fingers out, trying to get some CM out with them and inspect that. I know it sounds gross, but it is the single MOST useful clue to how fertile you are. Some people can check by just seeing what they get in their pants throughout the day and although i do pay attention to that, i found that not much made it to my pants, so it was easier to check internally. Plus i was checking my cervix anyway, so killing two birds with one stone and that.

As well as doing an internal just pay attention to how you 'feel' during the day. Are you feeling wetter than usual? Drier? When you wipe after a wee how slippery is it?

Dry CM (or no CM)

What does is look like on your fingers? They come out with nothing on them at all really and they dry really fast once in the air.
What does it look like in your pants? Pants are usually unaffected. Nothing on them.
What does it feel like? Dry i guess. Doesn't feel like much of anything
What does your vagina feel like when you have dry CM? It might not be as easy to insert your fingers at this time of your cycle than at others because you aren't as lubricated.
Anything else useful?

Sticky CM

What does is look like on your fingers? It might be a creamy colour and quite thick in consistancy. If you use two fingers and put some of it on one, press them together and then pull slowly apart, sticky CM will make loads of small peaks on your fingers because it breaks really easily. It's also described as gummy.
What does it look like in your pants? It can dry to a crumbly kind of yellowy substance. When dry the pattern it makes in your pants is kind of scratchy and assymetrical.
What does it feel like? When you have it on your fingers from checking it can feel thick and sticky. In your pants and dry it is crumbly and gummy
What does your vagina feel like when you have sticky CM? Your fingers are easier to insert, but still not lubricated.
Anything else useful?

Creamy CM

What does is look like on your fingers? If you insert two fingers, put some on them and pull slowly apart it will make small gloopy peaks. It is like lotion and a creamy, whiter kind of colour. It's much wetter than sticky CM
What does it look like in your pants? It has a much higher water content, so you may notice a kind of symettrical "fried egg" looking effect - the cream sits in the middle, but the water of it bleeds a bigger circle round it, making it look like a fried egg iykwim? It might dry some, but usually it's quite wet still even in your pants.
What does it feel like? It's like lotion. It's kind of slippery, but not as slippery as more fertile fluid.
What does your vagina feel like when you have creamy CM? Your fingers should go in quite easily and your vulva might feel cold to the touch
Anything else useful?

Watery CM

What does is look like on your fingers? When you pull your fingers out and your CM is watery, it's usually clear with maybe some cream in it, although the cream will be really thin and watery. There might be so much of it that it's kind of run down your fingers and onto your hand while you were checking inside your vag.
What does it look like in your pants? Your pants will just be wetter in general and you might be feeling a little more frisky during the day.
What does it feel like? Wet and watery and slippery
What does your vagina feel like when you have watery CM? Your fingers will go in quite easily and your vagina might even have "bloomed" a little bit. When i am fertile mine kind of swells a little, so the vulva feels more 'open' and accessible.
Anything else useful?

Egg White CM

What does is look like on your fingers? This is the stuff that gets anyone who is TTC excited!! It looks like eggwhites, which is why it has that name. If you get some on your fingers and pull them apart it should stretch for a couple of inches without breaking. It is quite jelly like, but much stretchier and may be clear or tinted with a bit of cream or pink. If it is pink tinged that just means that you might have had an ovulatory bleed, which is a great fertile sign.
What does it look like in your pants? Mine never makes it to my pants. In fact to see my EWCM i usually notice that i can feel some up at my cervix because it's just sooooo slippery in there, so i hook some to pull down and make sure it's the real thing. This is why i prefer to check CP and CM at the same time. If i'd never checked internally i would never have known that i actually get EWCM!
What does it feel like? Mega, mega, mega slippery and jelly like. Just like eggwhites.
What does your vagina feel like when you have EWCM? Very easy to insert fingers and very lubricated. You might have been feeling generally wetter and more lubricated throughout the day and quite frisky too. My vulva is usually "blooming" as described under the watery CM section.


----------



## sausages

oops DP. Sorry.


----------



## Mistycat

Sausages, thats so so helpful - thank you, must have taken you ages to type!

Much appreciated. 

I never knew that some types of CM never make it to your underwear, so thats a helpful tip to check inside. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Good post, sausages!

I would just add that some women never get EWCM, and still get pregnant. Or only get a little bit. 

The thing is to work out when you are getting the most fertile fluid for you.

You could take your temp (each morning) for a cycle to check that this CM you are seeing correlates with when you ovulate (you get a sustained temp rise after ovulation). That way you know for sure what type of CM indicates ovulation is imminent for you.


----------



## sausages

I cheated a little bit. It's something i wrote last time i was TTC and saved. Glad it helps though! :)


----------



## ronshi

Wow sausages!! Your report was written with the precision of a true scientist!!
Thanks for the descriptions, it's a great help.
I'm someone who's always thought I didn't have much CM but now you've inspired me to check more often
Thanks again xx


----------



## Kita

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/254544-cm-pix-book-taking-charge-your-fertility.html

I made this thread about a month or so ago with some CM pics in it (not mine) from a book I have.. 

Hope they help!


----------



## MsLesley

that really was a great description for sure! i was always confused between sticky and creamy.

now...i have a question...

what could it possibly mean you you have LOTS of sticky (and i guess it would also kind be lotion-like) cm? and it was pretty white too and its never THAT white. i had an unusual amount this month and have no idea why. :shrug:


----------



## Kita

Also, about EWCM.. I remember before TTC there would be times especially after a BM that Id wipe and in the process of moving the paper while I wiped Id feel this cold wet sticky feeling touch me and I would freak out. Id look and see a glob of clear stuff just hanging off the paper. It never crossed my mind to look into it. NOW that Im TTC, when I see that stuff I am THRILLED! I guess some people see it more after a BM because when they bear down, they push some out. I have had some instances that I can remember feeling "Leaky" and would get some creamy CM on my panties (This was also before TTC when OH and I were first dating and using condoms..so it wasnt him leaking out of me..) 

Everyone is different. The best thing to do is to check daily or at least frequently so that you can become familiar with your own pattern of CM throughout your cycle!

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## wifenmom

this was a great post thanks


----------



## soph77

Excellent post! Thank you


----------



## grrlmom

MsLesley said:


> that really was a great description for sure! i was always confused between sticky and creamy.
> 
> now...i have a question...
> 
> what could it possibly mean you you have LOTS of sticky (and i guess it would also kind be lotion-like) cm? and it was pretty white too and its never THAT white. i had an unusual amount this month and have no idea why. :shrug:

That could just be a pH imbalance. Not enough to cause a yeast infection, just enough to cause an unusually thick and white cm.

^ that's a layperson's guess, by the way. :lol:

If you're concerned, you should ask your doctor.

Good luck! :dust:


----------

